# What five cars would you buy if you had unlimited money?



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Imagine that lottery win or unlimited resources of money stashed away, yeah dream on I say, but what five cars would you buy?

My garage would contain

Jaguar E-type

Delorean

Lotus Carlton

Mercedes 300 SL

Lamborghini Contach 

So how about you guys?


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Some great cars there SB! Mine would have to be:

Lamborghini Aventador Centenario

Lancia Delta HF Integrale Evo II

Ferrari F40

Aston Martin Vulcan

Jaguar XE SV Project 8

Boy that was difficult and I will probably have changed my mind when I see others!


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Lexus lc500
Shelby Ford Mustang GT500
Ford F-150
Volvo XC90
Bristol 410


----------



## ChrisHGTV (Sep 12, 2019)

Ooh!

Alfa Romeo 33 Stradale
Alfaholics GTA-R
Lancia Hyena
Brabus E Class Estate
Ginetta G40R


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Lets see.....
Porsche 959

Gunther Werks all carbon 993

GT1 996 road car

Alfa 33 Stradale

X5 m50d for towing vehicle


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Mmm hard decision 

Rangerover sport SVR

Ford F-150 

Shelby mustang

MK3 Focus RS 

Nissan GTR


----------



## jerseyman (Aug 18, 2006)

Bentley Blue Train by Peterson
Morgan Aeromax
Mini remastered by David Brown (with some small changes) 
Singer 911 (meaning a 991 not a 964)
Piper GTT

(It would probably be a different list next week)


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

288 GTO

Eagle Speedster

E63S estate

TVR Tuscan

LC500


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Money no object and limited to 5?

1. Series 1 Jaguar E-type OTS

2. Lamborghini P400 SVJ Spider

3. Alfaholics GTA-R 290

4. A plain and simple Range Rover Vogue - for picnics at the races and trips to the country...

5. Fiat/Abarth 595 - for in town driving...


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Boss 429 mustang
Manta te2800
International metro harvester van with a v8
1960s GT40
And an rs4 for everyday (and all the others are classics that'll probably break down!)


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

AC cobra
Lotus Evija
MKII Golf GTI Brand new in red 
Aprilia RSV4
Any Spondon Suzuki


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Just to show we are all different . . .

Mines R34 Skyline

Audi RS6 Avant

Ferrari F40

Peugeot 205 T16

Big motorhome (I know it's not a car as such)


Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Brand new Renault 5 GT Turbo raider. Spec the engine the same as my old one.

Brand new series 1 RS Turbo but rip the awful interior and dash out out and replace it with a mk4 90 spec trim and have that clad in leather.

Ford RS200.

Ultima Evolution.

23 window Samba split-screen VW camper.


----------



## rabiesoflard (Aug 9, 2011)

Lancia Delta Integrale 
AC Cobra
E type Jag
Mercedes-Benz G-Class - need something practical 
Morris minor traveller - always wanted one


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

The new Bentley Continental
Range Rover SVR
Current model AM Vanquish
AM DB5
AM DB10 (not released to public)


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Mclaren F1
Ferrari F50
Ariel Nomad
Singer
Alpina B5 as a daily

cheers,

Chris


----------



## JJPTT (May 24, 2019)

Porsche 918 Spyder
Golf GTI MK1
TTRS
RS6 Avant
McLaren F1


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Mk2 Golf G60 Limited
Mk1 Escort twin cam
Audi Quattro S1
AC Cobra 427 ci
De Tomaso Pantera GTS


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

Aston Martin DB6 Vantage
Jaguar S1 E Type 4.2
Ferrari 275GTB
Alvis TD21
Sunbeam Tiger


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Carlos Fandango said:


> Aston Martin DB6 Vantage
> Jaguar S1 E Type 4.2
> Ferrari 275GTB
> Alvis TD21
> Sunbeam Tiger


As a matter of interest did you cite the E-type 4.2 specifically over the 3.8? It is a matter of taste but many prefer the 3.8 although most owners utterly hate the Moss gearbox.

P


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

You are quire right Fentum, the moss gearbox and also the flat floor of the very early e types put me off. A former work colleague who drove one of the very early ones (flat floor) said the driving position was awful. Hence I would plump for the S1 4.2 e-type to have the best of both worlds (purity of looks combined with better driving experience). Personally, I don't think there has ever been a more stunning looking car.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Carlos Fandango said:


> You are quire right Fentum, the moss gearbox and also the flat floor of the very early e types put me off. A former work colleague who drove one of the very early ones (flat floor) said the driving position was awful. Hence I would plump for the S1 4.2 e-type to have the best of both worlds (purity of looks combined with better driving experience). Personally, I don't think there has ever been a more stunning looking car.


You won't find me arguing, although every time I drive my Alfa Spider I have a sneaking suspicion that it is actually a better, if lower powered, car. It certainly is more nimble on corners but it won't get near E-type speeds either (although I don't think I'd ever dare 135-140 on wire wheels and cross-plies).

P


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Citroen DS, either a 19 or 21.

Erm, a W124 coupe.

Erm.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

McLaren F1 GTR Longtail
Porsche GT1
Porsche 917
Alfa Romeo 8C 2900B
Mercedes 300 SL Gull wing


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

RS1800
Nissan GTR
Kawasaki Z1a
Mini Cooper S
Focus RS500


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

Fentum said:


> You won't find me arguing, although every time I drive my Alfa Spider I have a sneaking suspicion that it is actually a better, if lower powered, car. It certainly is more nimble on corners but it won't get near E-type speeds either (although I don't think I'd ever dare 135-140 on wire wheels and cross-plies).
> 
> Me neither (regarding cross plies and 130+ mph). Alfa Spider, that is a gorgeous car and the Alfa Spider Duetto is another of my all time favourites. Frankly if I had the money my list would be the favourite 50 not the favourite 5.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

F40
integrale evo 1
Lamborghini lm002

Now it gets tricky, most lists only say name three. I've got my favourite super car, hatchback and off-roader so guess I need a long distance cruiser and another toy

Brabus cls v12 biturbo

Porsche 993 gt2


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ferrari f40
Escort rs cosworth
Subaru impreza 22b
Mclaren f1
Audi rs4

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Probably not fastest or most expensive selection, but one with pedigree that's for sure!

Mk2 Golf Rallye
DB5 Aston Martin
D3 Alpina Touring
Singer Porsche 911
C63S AMG Coupe

M2 Competition and Audi RS2 are high up on the list as well!


----------



## DavidLeeSmith (Feb 9, 2019)

Audi RS6

Lamborghini Aventador

Impreza 22B

McLaren P1

Shelby Mustang gt500


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

Ferrari F430 Scuderia
Ferrari F40
Jaguar XJ220
BMW M3 CSL
Ford Sierra RS500 Cosworth


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

There are more but to squeeze into five, being realistic...

2 Older Cars:
Aston Martin Vanquish S Ultimate Edition (Manual).
BMW M5 E39

Daily Drivers:
New Range Rover
Mercedes EQS (Their All Electric SUV)

Bonkers Fun Car:
Lamborghini Aventador


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

1. Series 1 Jaguar Etype
2. Ford Sierra Cosworth 
3. Aston Martin DB5
4. Porsche 911 Turbo S
5. Ferrari F50


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Aston Martin DB5
Lamborghini miura 
Ferrari F40
Porsche 911R
BMW e39 M5 will do for starters please 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Ferrari F40
Shelby GT500 Eleanor
Rolls Royce Dawn
BMW M8
Range Rover Holland & Holland


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd go for:-

1. 2019 Bandit Trans Am
2. Singer 911
3. MG LE50
4. Peugeot 205 GTi in Miami blue
5. Audi RS6. 

I think. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

God this is difficult but here goes

Sierra cosworth RS500

Ac Cobra 427

Ferrari f40

Mg metro 6r4

Original mini cooper s

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mardgee (Feb 28, 2009)

If my ticket comes in for tonight Euro millions I will be buying more than 5 but the first will be a DB11 for my dad then:

1. 911 GT3RS
2. 964 or singer, you get the jist.
3. 812 Superfast
4. Taycan Turbo S


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Restored 1961 Frogeye Sprite **
Tesla S
Ultima GTR (the car TG was scared of)
A pre-sell-off Rolls Royce

5th would be a bike...

1958 Norton Model 50 **


**i had both of these in my youth, and would love to have them again, so my choice isn’t for the most expensive, or the most 'fashionable' just something different.


----------

